
Show HN: Nip – search for and download BBC iplayer tv programmes - mswift42
https://github.com/mswift42/nip
======
bloat
See also: [https://github.com/get-iplayer/get_iplayer](https://github.com/get-
iplayer/get_iplayer)

~~~
mswift42
get_iplayer is certainly more powerful than nip. However, afaik you cannot
search for programmes by category with get_iplayer, which you can do with nip.

~~~
popey

       alan@hal:~$ get-iplayer --help | grep category
        --category <string>                                 Narrow search to matched categories (comma-separated regex list).  Defaults to substring match.  Only works with --history.
        --exclude-category <string>                         Narrow search to exclude matched categories (comma-separated regex list).  Defaults to substring match.  Only works with --history.

